# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Apalutamid wirkungslos?

## elenya_82

Hallo,

nach der großen Erleichterung, als meinem Vater im Juni sein erstes Rezept für Apalutamid ausgehändigt wurde, kommt nun die Ernüchterung. Sein PSA-Wert, der zuvor durch Enzalutamid schnell von ca. 5 auf 1,7 gesunken war, sank nach der Umstellung auf Apalutamid zuerst auf 1,44, nur um jetzt erneut zu steigen. Momentan steht das PSA bei 1,77. 

Der behandelnde Urologe/Uro-Onkologe hat meinen Vater nun mit sofortiger Wirkung wieder auf Xtandi gesetzt. Der Plan ist, dieses einzunehmen, bis der Wert 0 erreicht, um dann auf Zytiga zu wechseln, das leider beim 2. 'Versuch' im Frühjahr dieses Jahres nicht mehr sehr wirksam war (die PSA-VZ erhöhte sich zwar, aber der PSA-Wert stieg).

Ein PSMA-PET/CT wurde Ende Januar gemacht, Anfang August folgten die jährlichen Untersuchungen: Knochenszintigraphie, CT Abdomen, Thoraxröntgen. Alles war o.B. 

Meine Fragen an euch: Was haltet ihr von der geplanten Vorgehensweise? Wäre es eventuell sinnvoller gewesen, erst einmal Apalutamid weiter einzunehmen?

Vielen Dank, 
Anja

----------


## Urologe

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir mal das Profil angesehen und einige Kommentare dazu:

PSA-Wert stieg im Laufe des Jahres 2011 an; Behandlung mit einem Antibiotikum, kurzzeitige Senkung des PSA-Wertes

2012 - PSA-Wert stieg erneut an
Juni 2012 - PSA-Wert ca. 6; 1. Biopsie, ohne Befund
PSA-Wert stieg weiter
Dezember 2012 - PSA-Wert ca. 9; 2. Biopsie, positiver Befund, Gleason 4+5

Januar 2013 - radikale Prostatektomie mit pelviner Lymphadenektonie; Tumorstadium pT2b M0 L0 V0 R0 - G2, Gleason 4+4
- wie viele Lymphknoten wurden entnommen

Juli 2013 - biochemisches Rezidiv; Bestrahlung der Prostataloge, gefolgt von maximaler Hormonblockade (aktuell laufend)
- wie hoch war der PSA und warum keine PET vor Bestrahlung. Warum Bestrahlung nur der Prostataloge. Bei so frühen
Rezidiven sind es meistens Lymphknoten oder Knochen. Und deswegen bringt eine reine Prostatalogenbestrahlung so gut wie nichts ... meine Erfahrung

ab Anfang 2016 - steigender PSA-Wert, Behandlung mit fünf Serien Taxotere
Taxotere bei welchem Befund - wo waren Tochtergeschwülste gesehen worden???

ab Januar 2017 - sieben Monate Behandlung mit Zytiga, unter welcher der  PSA-Wert auf 0,02 sank; mit Erreichen dieses Wertes wurde die Behandlung  unterbrochen
- eine so frühzeitige Unterbrechung der Zytiga Therapie ist rational nicht zu erklären - nach älteren Untersuchungen (z.B. Drt. Strum) können PCA-Zellen frühestens nach
6 Monaten "Null-PSA" absterben und dann für längeres Überleben sorgen. Eine intermittierende Therapie ist in keiner Zytiga Studie Gegenstand der Untersuchung

ab Mai 2018 - Anstieg des PSA-Wertes
Juli 2018 - 0,37
August 2018 - 0,48
Oktober 2018 - 0,67
November 2018 - 0,91, 17 Tage später 1,32
Januar 2019 - 2,44, 20 Tage später 2,66

25.01.2019 PSMA-PET/CT bei PSA 2,66, ohne Befund (Aussage des Oberarztes: "Ihr Körper ist metastasen- und tumorfrei.")
- da die Prostata raus ist, ist die Aussage völliger Quatsch - der PSA KANN nur von Tumor verursacht sein

ab Mai 2019: Xtandi, PSA halbierte sich innerhalb einer Woche
- völlig unbegründeter Wechsel vom wirksamen Zytiga zu einem neuen Medikament
1.7.2019 Wechsel zu Apalutamid 
- erneuter Wechsel ebenfalls ohne jegliche wissenschaftliche Rationale! So erzeugt man(n) nur Resistenzen

zuletzt erfolgte Untersuchungen: Thoraxröntgen (August 2018),  Knochenszintigraphie (Mai 2018), CT Abdomen und Becken (Mai 2018), alles  ohne für das Prostatakarzinom relevanten Befund
- eine Ga68-PET CT wäre viel sinnvoller gewesen - CT ist völlig ungeeignet, ausser bei Knochenmetastasen zur weiteren Beurteilung, Knochenszinti hängt BEfunden oft mehr als 6 Monate hinterher

Mein Vater ist aktuell fit, fühlt sich sehr wohl, hat keinerlei  Schmerzen. Letztes Jahr wurden meinem Vater ein Blasentumor (pTa, G2)  sowie ein Nierentumor (pT1a, G1) entfernt. Er war innerhalb kürzester  Zeit wieder fit. Es finden regelmäßige Nach Untersuchungen statt.

Meine Empfehlung ist, auf das bewährte Zytiga zurück zu gehen und dort zu bleiben - vorher PET/CT und ggf. Bestrahlung von Knochenmetastasen o.ä.

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Nun zu Ihren Fragen und Anmerkungen.

-Es wurden 2013 13 Lymphknoten entfernt.
-Der PSA-Wert vor der Bestrahlung lag zwischen 1 und 2. Warum kein PET gemacht wurde, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht der Patient bin und erst ein Mal persönlich mit dem behandelnden Arzt gesprochen habe. 
-Die Chemotherapie wurde gemacht, ohne dass Metastasen nachgewiesen worden waren. 
-Der behandelnde Arzt war der Meinung, eine intermittierende Therapie mit Zytiga wäre sinnvoll, um nicht zu früh sein Pulver zu verschießen. 
-Der PSA-Wert stieg im Mai 2019 unter Zytiga. Muss man nicht davon ausgehen, dass diese Therapie dann unwirksam ist? Der Wechsel auf Xtandi erfolgte, nachdem trotz regelmäßiger Einnahme von Zytiga der PSA-Wert stieg. 
-Der Wechsel auf Apalutamid war, muss ich gestehen, meine Idee. Ich wusste, dass Apalutamid bislang nicht im metastasierten Stadium zur Anwendung kommt, Xtandi hingegen schon. Daher haben wir mit dem Arzt besprochen, ob die Reihenfolge Apalutamid - Enzalutamid nicht günstiger wäre. 
-Eine Ga68-Pet/CT wurde Ende Januar gemacht. Diese war, wie alle anderen Untersuchungen in diesem Jahr bisher, ohne Befund. 

Viele Grüße
Anja

----------

